# New Bike Geometry Questions



## eithr (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is the proper forum, but here goes... I've been riding a vintage Bianchi racing road bike for a while. I picked it up, used, but in great shape, as it was what I could afford at the time. I've since acquired a better, more steady paying, job, which affords me more money to save up for bicycle fun.

I'm seriously interested in a Cervelo bike... narrowed down between the stock build Soloist Team (aluminum) or the P2SL as a custom build.

Here's my query... my current road bike (49 cm frame - I'm short) has a 78 degree seat tube angle with a 51 cm top tube length. The bike is set up as a road bike, with drop bars gears the whole nine yards... but from what I understand of bike geometry, the angles and measurements suggest that this bike is more like a TT bike. Maybe I'm flexible or maybe since this is the bike I've put thousands of miles on - I'm rather comfortable riding in that more foreward flatter back position.

If I go in the direction of the Soloist, the riding position will be more relaxed and more proper road geometry - 48 cm, I believe, has a 73 degree seat tube angle and a 51 cm top tube length. Will the more relaxed angle make the bike feel sluggish or less snappy? Will I appreciate the difference in geometry when attacking climbs and sprints?

Might I be happier to purchase a P2SL frameset and build it up as a road bike - drop bars, STI shifters, etc? The seat tube angle is more severe like my current road bike... I think it can adjust from 76-78 degrees or so... I'm assuming it would have a similar feel to my current bike.

I've started test riding bikes, but it seems kinda silly as I can't take those bikes out and do my routes on them to really see how they differ or feel.

What are some significant differences between the two geometries that I should notice? I don't want to end up with the more traditional road bike if there are more benefits to having a TT bike set up as a road bike.

Thoughts?


----------

